# I love my CCO!  Another great haul...



## chickatthegym (Mar 7, 2009)

I went in looking to see what brushes and pigments they had and came out with a couple hundered worth of stuff that I couldn't pass up LOL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I was really pumped b/c they had the 224 brush and the big 187 (I've been using a small 187 from a LE set).  What a deal!  

And they had some Heatherette stuff- both the shadow trios but I only bought one (Trio 2) to try and save $ but I think I will end up going back for the other next week lol.  

I also got my very first pigments
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fairy Lite and Melon!  I can't wait to try these out... I have never used pigment before.

They had a lot of the Prep + Prime stuff which I really wanted to try so I picked up the Lip and Lash and an extra of the face protect which I already have but like it. 
 They also had a tinted lip conditioner so I tried that in "Strobe Rays".

I wanted the 1N lipstick (which was what I handed her) but the lady ended up giving me the 1N lipglass (which I just discovered when I got home).  I actually like it a lot and will keep it and just go buy the lipstick when I go back lol.

I tried two lipliners I haven't seen before- Pink Edge Lipglass pencil (didnt know there was such a thing but if it's anything like lipglass I'm in!)  and "Mother Pearl" cremestick pearl liner.
Oh and they had a Kohl Power eye pencil that I had really wanted in Raven!  I also need to go back and get the Mystery one I decided.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And best for last-  they had a MSF!!!  I love them and only have 2 so this will be my third and it's warmed!  I got the second to last one they had!

So that was my day and yes, I think I have a MAC addition and yes my husband is going to kill me when he finds out...But it was totally worth it LOL!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great haul!! Would love to see what would Melon looks like on the eye!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 7, 2009)

The trio is gorgeous! I was gifted this trio by a super lovely lady and Casette is one of my favourite colours!!!


----------



## brandi (Mar 7, 2009)

OooO I wish we had CCO in Hawaii! I'm so jealous! Amazing haul


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great Haul I love Warmed!! It's one of my favorite MSF's ever!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks!  I can't wait to try it out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the name you would think melon would be more orangish/reddish but it looks like a pinkish/tan that I think will be perfect for summer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A lot of people recommended it so I think it's going to be a good one!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 7, 2009)

Your haul is amazing!!!! I've been wanting the 187, 224, Warmed MSF, Prep + Prime Face and the Heatherette Trio 2!


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice Haul! I wish my CCO had warmed!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 7, 2009)

WOO HOO for CCO's!!

You're gonna LURVE Melon...it's one of my favorites!

I haven't hit either of my CCO's in like a couple weeks. I'm bummed and going thru withdrawals. I think when I DO go, I'm gonna get some brushes and some of that Strobe Cream shit, see how that works out.

I'm also hoping for MSFs! *fingers crossed*


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 8, 2009)

aw amazing haul! i wish mine had the heatherette trio 2!!


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Mar 8, 2009)

nice....I went last week to my CCO, no 187s, how much did it cost?


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah I love!!!!!!! 1n 1/g ..and the lippie..that was like the first thing I got when that line came out ...plus the MSF...great haul!! <33


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_yeah I love!!!!!!! 1n 1/g ..and the lippie..that was like the first thing I got when that line came out ...plus the MSF...great haul!! <33 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I really wanted the 1N lipstick (I actually didn't even see the lipglass on display but I am glad I got it).  Do you think it's worth going back to get the lippie?


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gurlnextdoor* 

 
_nice....I went last week to my CCO, no 187s, how much did it cost?_

 

Totally couldn't believe they had the 187!  I almost jumped up and down in the store!  It was $29.50!  And it has been sold out on MAC's website for awhile, not to mention $40+ on there!  maybe your store will get some in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The lady at the last CCO I went to said they get shipments in once a month.  I can't wait til they get more lol


----------



## gurlnextdoor (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I really wanted the 1N lipstick (I actually didn't even see the lipglass on display but I am glad I got it). Do you think it's worth going back to get the lippie?_

 
yea i thinkso, but my CCOhas tons of 1n, 2n and 3...i tried it out, it looks just like foundation, lol...but its worth getting...it's a great nude l/s


----------



## mopan (Mar 8, 2009)

Wonderful haul! Pumping me up for next week when I visit my cco.


----------



## teha83 (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gurlnextdoor* 

 
_yea i thinkso, but my CCOhas tons of 1n, 2n and 3...i tried it out, it looks just like foundation, lol...but its worth getting...it's a great nude l/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!  I will prob end up going back LOL... Oh how is the 3N?  I really liked the one online but never saw it in person...


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mopan* 

 
_Wonderful haul! Pumping me up for next week when I visit my cco. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good luck!  let us know what you make out with... It's like Xmas morning huh?  You never know what to expect


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 9, 2009)

What a great haul!  You found some great stuff.  Enjoy!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 

 
_OooO I wish we had CCO in Hawaii! I'm so jealous! Amazing haul_

 
Yes!! We NEED a CCO here!!! Im still hoping it will come to waikele premium outlet.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great haul chicka!


----------



## watkinsjillian (Mar 9, 2009)

I love your CCO too.  You got great things. Enjoy!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Also a great haul


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 14, 2009)

I went back yesterday and they didn't have any of the Heatherette Palletes or the N collections l/s l/g's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They did have Colour Forms Powders and a 191 and 193 brush with the black and white pearls on it.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 15, 2009)

Great haul!! Wish my CCO had cool stuff


----------



## baby_g (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I went back yesterday and they didn't have any of the Heatherette Palletes or the N collections l/s l/g's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They did have Colour Forms Powders and a 191 and 193 brush with the black and white pearls on it._

 
Oh no! Heatherette trio 1 is preeeetty





Enjoy the rest of your haul anyway!


----------



## Edie (Mar 16, 2009)

Great Haul! Melon Pigment = Love!!!


----------



## ccroney1 (Mar 22, 2009)

I found both Heatherette trios and both Fafi  quads at the CCO in Allen, TX last week


----------



## michthr (Mar 23, 2009)

they need to have CCo's here in canada


----------



## emeraldjewels (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow your CCo had some really good stuff, Enjoy it all!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks!  I am going back today to see what brushes they have... crossing my fingers for a 180 but doubt it


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 29, 2009)

Great Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so jealous, because we don't have CCO's in Germany


----------

